# Good Hollywood Snowboard Films?



## lj79615

doesn't get any more hollywood than the millions spent filming "Art Of Flight"
or do you mean actual movies with snowboarding in them? maybe johnny tsunami hahahaha


----------



## BigAL

I also watch Art Of Flight but I don't consider it really Hollywood per say, more of high profile documentary like a Warren Miller film, but all about snowboarding.


----------



## bseracka

Out cold, ski school, chalet girl, frozen

I don't know that I'd consider any of them "good", but out cold and ski school are worth a watch


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Wait for Shark Avalanche to come out. That will be the game changer! Oscar award winner there.


----------



## killclimbz

It's Avalanche Sharks and it is prepared to rule the box office this summer.










Or maybe the Syfy channel...


----------



## BoardWalk

bseracka said:


> Out cold, ski school, chalet girl, frozen
> 
> I don't know that I'd consider any of them "good", but out cold and ski school are worth a watch


Frozen....I still can't get that piece of crap out of my brain.


----------



## NWBoarder

Out Cold. It's the best one out there right now. Avalanche Sharks may change that though.


----------



## 509-pow

johnny tsunami!! you can watch it on youtube for free. your welcome haha


----------



## linvillegorge

killclimbz said:


> It's Avalanche Sharks and it is prepared to rule the box office this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe the Syfy channel...


_After a horrific avalanche, the staff at Twin Pines Ski Resort starts to receive reports of missing people and creatures that move beneath the snow. As the body count piles up, the management tries to cover up the situation, which leads to disaster on their busiest day of the year: Bikini Snow Day.

Spring break in the mountains: snowboarding, beer, drunken co-eds in bikinis. As the yearly Bikini Ski Day party descends on a small mountain town, something lurks beneath the snow. When an unwitting rider causes an avalanche, it awakens a huge, menacing, pre-historic Snow Shark! With a newfound taste for human flesh, the Snow Shark picks off the snow bunnies mercilessly. Cut off from help by mountainous terrain and blinding snow, the local sheriff must make an unlikely alliance with a motley crew of snowboarders to take down the Snow Shark before the white hills run red with blood!_

Oh... my... god. I'm speechless. :WTF:


----------



## RagJuice Crew

linvillegorge said:


> _After a horrific avalanche, the staff at Twin Pines Ski Resort starts to receive reports of missing people and creatures that move beneath the snow. As the body count piles up, the management tries to cover up the situation, which leads to disaster on their busiest day of the year: Bikini Snow Day.
> 
> Spring break in the mountains: snowboarding, beer, drunken co-eds in bikinis. As the yearly Bikini Ski Day party descends on a small mountain town, something lurks beneath the snow. When an unwitting rider causes an avalanche, it awakens a huge, menacing, pre-historic Snow Shark! With a newfound taste for human flesh, the Snow Shark picks off the snow bunnies mercilessly. Cut off from help by mountainous terrain and blinding snow, the local sheriff must make an unlikely alliance with a motley crew of snowboarders to take down the Snow Shark before the white hills run red with blood!_
> 
> Oh... my... god. I'm speechless. :WTF:


That. Sounds. _Awesome!_


----------



## neni

linvillegorge said:


> _After a horrific avalanche, the staff at Twin Pines Ski Resort starts to receive reports of missing people and creatures that move beneath the snow. As the body count piles up, the management tries to cover up the situation, which leads to disaster on their busiest day of the year: Bikini Snow Day.
> 
> Spring break in the mountains: snowboarding, beer, drunken co-eds in bikinis. As the yearly Bikini Ski Day party descends on a small mountain town, something lurks beneath the snow. When an unwitting rider causes an avalanche, it awakens a huge, menacing, pre-historic Snow Shark! With a newfound taste for human flesh, the Snow Shark picks off the snow bunnies mercilessly. Cut off from help by mountainous terrain and blinding snow, the local sheriff must make an unlikely alliance with a motley crew of snowboarders to take down the Snow Shark before the white hills run red with blood!_
> 
> Oh... my... god. I'm speechless. :WTF:



Had to google it if it really exists. Wow... the story board sounds... ehm... no. You're right theres nothing to say.


----------



## killclimbz

And as usual, snowboarders are saving the ski area's ass.


----------



## stan_darsh

dude, fucking _avalanche sharks_ is going to rule


----------



## Deacon

It would rule more if it was on Showtime After Hours.


----------



## AntipodeanSam

failing avalanche sharks, I think "first descent" is one of the few "hollywood" produced snowboard movies if that's what you are into


----------



## BigAL

BoardWalk said:


> Frozen....I still can't get that piece of crap out of my brain.


I feel your pain man.


----------



## BiG NicK

As much as I'd love a movie with snowboarding I can't help but wonder who are the idiots that get paid to come up with movie storylines like this.


----------



## Deacon

I found Chalet Girl midly amusing and passibly watchable. My wife watched it,and stayed awake for it.


----------



## bamfb2

This is the best thing to come out of Chalet Girl. It's an onset spoof with Bill Nighy. Fucking funny as hell. Best hollywoody snowboarding piece I know of. Definitely get a load of the mini monologue starting around 50sec in. Has another few bangers throughout too.


----------



## BigAL

found one.


----------

